# Higuita, 20 anni dopo, rifà la "mossa dello scorpione". Video



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2015)

*Higuita, 20 anni dopo, rifà la "mossa dello scorpione". Video*

René Higuita, storico portiere della nazionale colombiana, ieri ha riproposto a distanza di 20 anni la "mossa dello scorpione", che praticò in un'amichevole contro l'Inghilterra. Ma, questa volta, la parata di Higuita è avvenuta a... bordo piscina.







_Video al secondo post._


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Settembre 2015)

Ma è vero che il nostro fece il pezzo solo perché sapeva di essere a gioco fermo?!?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2015)

CHE EROE , di un ignoranza epica ..


----------

